# Stan's Knives



## Stanimal (Mar 16, 2014)

Heres my collection guys!





From left: 
Devin Thomas ITK 270mm suji
Devin Thomas ITK 240mm gyuto
Aritsugu A 240mm gyuto
unknown maker 210mm yanagi
Konosuke HH 210mm suji
Yoshihiro carbon 210mm gyuto
Hattori FH ebony 210mm gyuto
Nenox s-1 165mm yo-deba
Kansui Dojo 6.5inch gyuto
Misono 440 145mm honesuki
Iikkanshi Tadatsuna Inox 150mm petty
Blazen 135mm petty
Wusthof 3inch paring knife
Hankels 5 inch boning knife
Mercer 6 inch boning knife
Forschner 6 inch flex boning knife
Forschner 6 inch stiff boning knife
Mercer 10.5 inch slicer
Mercer 10 inch chefs
Shun classic 10 inch chefs knife

Pocket knives from left:
CRKT KISS
Kershaw s30v leek
CRKT ti m16
Benchmade 62 Balisong
Benchmade 51 Balisong
Microtech Tach II
BRS Alpha Beast
Protech TR3 CPM D2
Benchmade 2750 Adamas Auto


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice collection! Quite a mix.


----------



## Matus (Mar 16, 2014)

How much time do you spend in the kitchen :eek2:


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 16, 2014)

I dunno, you could probably use another boning knife or two

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Stanimal (Mar 16, 2014)

My forschner boning knife actually sees the most action out of all of them lol!


----------



## D3st1n (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice...


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sweet round table of knives!


----------

